# Does anyone still wear Sketchers?



## xtina420 (Jul 28, 2005)

I know they were the "hot" thing a few years back but I still love them and find them very comfortable. I just bought 2 new pairs. I was jsut wondering if anyone still wears them or if they are considered "out".


----------



## makeuplover (Jul 30, 2005)

I still do!! i love them..especially the newer slimmer ones...cause im not a fan of the chunkier ones anymore..it just made my feet look fatter.
these are the ones i currently wear










in brown


----------



## Shawna (Jul 30, 2005)

I just came from the mall and I fell in love with a pair of brown suede mary janes made by Sketchers.  If I had an extra $80 I would have bought them.  Darn Mac, always making me spend my $ on makeup.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 30, 2005)

im not too big on sketchers really...tho they are improving. I like the new slimmer styles...but if i were to get a shoe liek that...i would go for Diesels.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_MAC* 
_im not too big on sketchers really...tho they are improving. I like the new slimmer styles...but if i were to get a shoe liek that...i would go for Diesels._

 
second this

I just never really liked sketchers, but if you like em, get em...you're gonna be a mommy so you'll need what's comfortable!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 31, 2005)

They are all I wear...I have 8 different styles..I have realllllllllly small feet so they're just about the only things that fit me..(Im 31 and my shoe size has been the same since I was 10.) I wear a child's size 5...and they always have the cutest ones!! So yeah I have like 10 pairs in all different colors of pink! lol (Im not a shoe whore, Im a mu and purse whore) but honestly, chasing after a kid, which is what I do 99% of the time, they're perfect. Also cheaper I always get coupons and such (i can send them to u via email if you want) and my daughter and I get matching ones which she just thinks is the coolest thing ever cause most parents cant wear the same shoes their kids wear. lol


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

I've never owned a pair of Sketchers...

I studied their marketing plan in an Advertising class...

I almost bought a pair... I like most of their ADs, although I must say Steve Madden is one up on them.

Either way, I mean if you like them and they make you feel good, and since they aren't grotesque, why does it matter if anyone else stlil wears them?


----------



## speakerpunk (Aug 19, 2005)

My husband loves Skechers...I only had a pair of sandals.  The strap broke after 3 wears and they refused to do anything.  *sigh*


----------

